# Where to buy a center wheel cap?



## PiyoPiyo (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi, it's me again.... I had a flat tire few days ago, so I went to the local tire shop to fix it. Few days later, I found out my center wheel cap on that rim is missing!!! Does anyone know where I can buy an new one? Thanks!
oh yeah, just letting you guys know I tired eBay already. 

I have a 1998 Altima GLE and this is how my wheels looks like:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

didnt you ask this somewhere else too? im pretty sure you did. the answers you got were as good as youre going to get.


----------

